# PCB para fuente smps 700W 50Khz



## emurriper (May 29, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi anterior aporte es para subir el PCB de una de las fuentes que publicó el señor FELIBAR12, es una fuente SMPS que maneja 700w y trabaja a 5oKhz, el esquema está hecho en eagle 5.6 pero igual lo publico en pdf. La idea es ayudar a meorar la PCB que muy humildemente publico para mejorarla y utilizarla todos. Ya está terminada pero pienso que se puede mejorar solo propongan ideas, yo la modifico y voy subiendo como va quedando. Gracias a todos

Ver el archivo adjunto smps 700W 50Khz pcb.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto smps 700W 50Khz componentes.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto smps 700W 50Khz.rar

PD. El optoacoplador va conectado con la salida de voltaje con cable blindado. Por experiencia me ha trabajado mejor así.


----------



## marcosaq (Abr 17, 2011)

Mas como deve ser construido o tranformador ?


----------



## raven (May 28, 2011)

Hola como estas, yo acabo de armar esa fuente pero en protoboard. y me andubo de una pero tengo una terrible temperatura en los fet, los irfp 460, yo momentaneamente puse irfp 250 pero estoy 100 % seguro que no es ese el problema del calor.
Puedo probarlo por cortos lapsos antes de que aun con cooler los transistores esten a punto incendio.
Puede ser que por bobinar mal el transformador exista este problema?
Espero alguna ayuda voy a seguir insistiendo en esta fuente para ver en que puedo brindar mi aporte:
Saludos!!!


----------

